# Pest Repellant Landscaping



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm going to landscape with an electric fence for skunks next year


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

That's a little larger pest than I had in mind.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

The bigger they are, the more they eat I am planning to plant a good sized patch of catnip, but that was planned long before someone suggested it as a mite control.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Catnip...interesting. Now those are the kinds of suggestions I was looking for. Good thing cats (other than pole-cats) don't take to honey.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I dunno, most of the pests are very honeybee-specific, and ride in on bees. I don't think many would be deterred by plantings around the area, though other (say garden) pests this is always a good idea to help with. Unless you mean invaders like mice and earwigs and roaches etc, but I don;t know much of anything that'll deter them.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

When I have problems with skunks, *****, and opossums, I plant an egg at ground level. Poke a hole in the end and insert two powdered aspirins and stir. Make a shallow hole in the ground and plant the egg so the hole in the egg is exposed.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll bite... what the heck wouldja do that fer?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Well, I'm not waiting for it to sprout. 

It's poisonous to the little critters. Something about hemmoraging and dieing a horrible death etc. etc. 

Otherwise they just look like cute little landscape items.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

A three foot high fence will keep the skunks out, they cannot climb very well.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

And it's been told to me that elevating your hives on cement blocks to a height of 18" will also keep skunks from getting into the hives.

Funny, we've seemed to lost the original intent of the post.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.MakingPlasticFramesWork.homestead.com


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Grant said:


> Funny, we've seemed to lost the original intent of the post.


Nevertheless it indicates that no one seems to have any experience with the original topic  It seems I shall have to gather my own conclusions next season.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> When I have problems with skunks, *****, and opossums, I plant an egg at ground level. Poke a hole in the end and insert two powdered aspirins and stir. Make a shallow hole in the ground and plant the egg so the hole in the egg is exposed.



I've had success with that in the past, not this year. Two eggs and they kept coming. A conibear and the compost heap ended it. Seems I read something on the net about aspirin being okay for pet skunks...


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Tim Hall said:


> Nevertheless it indicates that no one seems to have any experience with the original topic  It seems I shall have to gather my own conclusions next season.


It's not pest repellent, but it is landscaping 
http://members.aol.com/glennapiar/beepond.html


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool link...thanks.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

dcross said:


> It's not pest repellent, but it is landscaping
> http://members.aol.com/glennapiar/beepond.html


I miss my watergarden.  Then again the sheriff's sale is next month, maybe I could buy my house back.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*very interesting*

dcross, Thanks for posting that. When I saw the first few pictures I imagined a pretty good sized pond. Then when they mentioned and I saw a barrel, I figured you must need a pump. What a great idea. I have both a river and a brook plus the neighbors pool within 50 or so yards, but I'd really like to give this a try even if the bees didn't use it, but I'm guessing they would.


----------



## beez thingz (Dec 25, 2007)

*Special timber*

I too don't believe surrounding foliage will deter incoming mites.
In Auckland New Zealand I use:
Placing hives over the earths magnetic lines helps as does "Lawsonia" timber boxes (smells like campher loral) of 40 mm thickness for temperature stability, screen bases, 2 x 10 mm entry holes in each box (no bottom entry) and about 30 cm of clear air between the hive's base and ground.

My mite problems are near zero most of the time, but strong colonies robbing weak colonies with mites is it's own problem.

Kerry


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

beez thingz said:


> Placing hives over the earths magnetic lines helps...


Can you explain this a little more? I don't quite follow.


----------



## Jack Weston (Jan 13, 2008)

*Mint*

I have heard that mint (spearmint and peppermint) are beneficial. Once you plant a little it will spread on its own.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

This may sound crazy, but I'm now searching for a low-growing cultivar of tobacco, which I also intend to use for smoker fuel.

Kerry: I just noticed that was your first (and so far only) post...welcome. I really am curious to know what you meant about "magnetic lines." Do you mean you have your comb oriented with some respect to north/south poles?


----------

